# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  خاص وحصري لمنتديات الحصن-أسئلة توجيهي 2009

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

خاص وحصري لمنتديات الحصن-أسئلة توجيهي 2009

نبدأ بالرياضيات مستوى 3

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا مع امنياتي بالتوفيق.. سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه

----------


## ajluni top

الله يعطيك العافيه

متى النتائج؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
_شكرا مع امنياتي بالتوفيق.. سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه_

العفو مستر عمار وشكرا على التثبيت

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_الله يعطيك العافيه

متى النتائج؟_

الله يعافيك

ان شاء الله 6-2 الجمعه بعد الي جايه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

فيزياء مستوى 3










الباقي قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## زهره التوليب

حظ موفق مستر عبود
ويسلموا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا :Icon31: 



 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_حظ موفق مستر عبود
ويسلموا_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عبد الله اجاباتك بالرياضيات الصفحة الاولى صح  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_عبد الله اجاباتك بالرياضيات الصفحة الاولى صح_ 





محمد شكرا لردك

وبعرف انهم صح  :Db465236ff: 

وان شاء الله ما رح تلاقي بالضع دائره اخطأ الا بالعربي

كله اخطاء :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن الكيمياء مستوى 3

وعلى فكرة انا لست صاحب الورقه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن اللغة العربية (مهارات اتصال) مستوى 3









واعذرونا على الميلان بالصوره  :Bl (3):

----------


## غسان

_مشكور عبدالله .. ذكرتنا بالذي كان .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  يارب تجيب 100 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
_مشكور عبدالله .. ذكرتنا بالذي كان .._




أهلا ابو الغساسين :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:

			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_ يارب تجيب 100_









أكثر أكثر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> 
>                                                   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب                      
>  يارب تجيب 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  لو في اكثر كنت ماقصرت

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو عبدالله هاي ورقة الرياضيات ولا عارف منها شي جبت فيها 76 والفصل الثاني 98 كيف ما بعرف وبالفيزياء 89 وبالعربي 64 والكيمياء انسى  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_ لو في اكثر كنت ماقصرت_




>

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _يسلمو عبدالله هاي ورقة الرياضيات ولا عارف منها شي جبت فيها 76 والفصل الثاني 98 كيف ما بعرف وبالفيزياء 89 وبالعربي 64 والكيمياء انسى_


له يا رجل ليش

سهله هاي الورقه

ليش فرق بين الفصلين؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> له يا رجل ليش
> 
> سهله هاي الورقه
> 
> ليش فرق بين الفصلين؟




مش عارف ليش بس حبيتها المادة بالفصل الثاني 
اول مرة كنت بحب الرياضيات  :Bl (4):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _
> مش عارف ليش بس حبيتها المادة بالفصل الثاني 
> اول مرة كنت بحب الرياضيات_


ممتاز انك حبيتها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن الأنجليزي ثقافة مستوى 3









وانتظروا المزيد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن ثقافه عامه مستوى 1

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن ثقافه اسلاميه مستوى 3

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن علوم حياتيه مستوى 3

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن حاسوب مستوى 3

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن ثقافه عامه مستوى 2

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن رياضيات مستوى 4

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن انجليزي ثقافه مستوى 4

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بقي اللغة العربية مستوى 4 فقط
ليس متوفر لدي الآن وسأحول توفيه ان شاء الله :Icon31: 

وشكرا للجميع على الإهتمام

----------


## زمن المحبة

يسلمو يعطيكم العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زمن المحبة                      
> _يسلمو يعطيكم العافية_


الله يعافيك!!

----------


## محمد ابو العبد

انا محمد ممكن تساعدونى :Eh S(2):  بدى انجح السنه فى توجيهى فى امكانيه ولا لاء

----------


## جاسرتلفيت

شكرا

----------


## طالبة توجيهي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو يا شباب :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دعاء.نت

الله يوفق الجميع
 :Bl (14):

----------


## greatheart_1973

مشكور يا اخي 

على مجهود الرائع

وارجو  التواصل

----------


## sosotee

أتمنى لو تضعوا لنا اسئلة حاسب :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم شباب

وان شاء الله سأضع حاسوب وعربي ان توافر الوقت

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قريبا جدا أسئلة الدورة الصيفية ان شاء الله!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الآن مع العربي مستوى 4 دوره شتوية 2009









تحياتي

----------


## عيسى الحوري

تحياتي لك يااخ حسان القضاه

----------


## ayat83

مشكووور

----------


## sambazary

انجاز رائع يعطيكم العافية

----------


## wishah

الله معكم

----------


## خالد احمد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم

----------


## روان999

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 


 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## assa2008

thanx so much

----------


## بسمه محمد

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## munther

شكرا

----------


## DINA

يسلموووو :Eh S(9):

----------


## القطه الشقيه

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمود احمد العز

ارجو بتزويدي بالاسئلة السابقه ( محاسبه + احصاء+ ثقافة اسلاميه
[rainbow]فرع المعلوماتيهIT[/rainbow] :Bl (9):

----------


## محمود احمد العز

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## alsalhi.moh

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## بنت الاردن الحبيب

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## zangief

شكراً لك...............

----------


## alaa2002mon

_fgjfjhghkjjk_

----------

